# Antoinette' First Major - Judge Doris Cozart



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations  

Best of luck with the rest of her career


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

way to go Annie!!!
just a matter of time now Tab and you'll have the 7th red champion


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

She is just beautiful,a big Congratulations!


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations! Pretty girl. A very nice win under breeder judge Doris Cozart!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

What a great picture! Congrats on such a prestigious win under Doris Cozart.




Quality not Quantity


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations on the Major!!! Wish I could have been there to see her and take pics. Well wishes coming your way for San Antonio!


----------



## pat (Mar 19, 2011)

Big congratulations. Nice win. Here's to San Antonio!! So nice when they finish and come home.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice  Sending postive thoughts for her next trip out!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats on your win - and good luck with your next show! The season's just starting here, I'm so excited!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Sending you bucket loads of well wishes for the big win!! Congratulations on this one!
_


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats! She's a lovely girl.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful bitch--congrats!

I've shown in San Antonio before...hectic! Will you and / or your dogs be coming to Reliant this summer?

--Q


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

In San Antonio the major only held on one day.

Dumped a day in Houston and Reserve another.

Please please let it happen this weekend!

Once Antoinette finishes she'll participate in the Walk of Ch at PCA and then be cut down.

B will be held out 'til PCA. I'll owner handle 'til time for majors. Not sure I will wade in the waters at Reliant. Big fish, I'd have to swim fast!


----------



## Jillian (Jan 26, 2010)

*now i am really confused!*

I have been trying to understand the dog show results listing on onofrio website. It isn't very user friendly. I thought the R next to a dog's name meant Reserve, but it isn't listed next to the dog I thought was yours on any of the days! Am I reading this thing wrong or is there a mistake in the results or is this another dog you are talking about? Or is there more than one reserve given that they don't list? These things are so confusing! Maybe I am better off not trying to figure it all out, LOL!


----------

